# Key Presses



## 700hours (Aug 12, 2022)

700hours submitted a new resource:

Key Presses - Visual key presses in the form of a decaying list.



> *[Visual] Key Presses
> version 0.1*
> 
> Here is a simple program that has been made in a relatively short amount of time. Basically this is visual key-presses and the lot of it is in a decaying list. The texture seen in this image can be changed by replacing the texture in the resource directory. Currently the basis of this is simple, so that's that.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

